# Greetings



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello there.
Like everyone else I'm sure I've been Halloween obsessed since I was a wee lad.

I've been coming here for a while and just poking around but last year I finally started stepping into making my own props so I thought I should finally join.

Besides, the few fellow Halloween lovers I've met online so far have been about the nicest online community I've been involved with so I'm looking forward to meeting more of you.

I'm not too confident in my work yet but I will try keep the incredibly dumb questions to a minimum and just ask minimally dumb ones.

Slainte!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad you joined up throughthepatch


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

WELCOME, and remember their is no such thing as dumb questions, only dumb answers... have a question just ask it we dont bite (most of the times )


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to have ya here throughthepatch. Ask away, this is a very helpful lot.

Where in Virginia are you? I'm over in Gaithersburg, MD.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you decided to join in. The only dumb question is the one that doesn't get asked.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome patch...
we would love to see what you have made so far.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hey - Hi and welcome !!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Spookineer said:


> Welcome! Glad you decided to join in. The only dumb question is the one that doesn't get asked.


Welcome and what Spookineer said goes for everyone on this forum. :googly:


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Stephens City.
I'm a little over and hour away. Used to drive through Gaithersburg to work everyday.
Hopefully we can check out your haunt this year!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Lilly,
I'll get some pics up asap.
But here is my first corpse 
http://throughthepatch.com/post/41544624/first-groundbreaker-still-wet-i-hate-the-chest


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome to our madness !!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Beware all who enter the realm of hauntforum for you shall never leave


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Ghoulings (Greetings) & Scareutations (Salutations)!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome...........:coolkin:


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome! Your groundbreaker looks like he's off to a great start.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

TTP...your ground breaker looks good , all munged faced


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here. It's a wee littitle cozy place place.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------

